# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  African Bullfrog.. male or female..need help????

## bullfrog43

Hey Everyone, I am new to the forum an was hoping someone could tell me if my frog is a male or female or if it is to early to tell. I got it a month an a half ago as a hachling , it eats everything and has started to get some yellow on its shoulders. Thanks for your help.

----------


## Bruce

Still a little too young to be 100%, but I'd say he's a male based on the early coloring and the width of his wad in comparison to his body.

----------


## Eel Noob

Male. Picture that gave it away is the one he's looking at camera.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Please wash your frog off after letting it run free on the floor. The pic where he is facing the camera shows a large hair stuck to his face which could be quite devastating to his bowels if it were accidentally ingested.

----------


## bullfrog43

thank you for your help and i will post more pictures soon.

----------


## bullfrog43

Any more opinions

----------


## Lija

still too young to tell, looks male to me, based on a shape of the head, but not 100% sure, he would have orange ( ish) armpits even at that size, and he has none that I can see and middle green lane on his back is quite visible too, but then they differ in their coloring, so just wait and see he should croak ( or not) at about 4'size

----------


## Eel Noob

> still too young to tell, looks male to me, based on a shape of the head, but not 100% sure, he would have orange ( ish) armpits even at that size, and he has none that I can see and middle green lane on his back is quite visible too, but then they differ in their coloring, so just wait and see he should croak ( or not) at about 4'size


orange armpit is not a reliable way ton sex these frogs. I have had with with alot of orange and full grown males with very little.

----------


## GRABibus

Eel Noob is right.
I have a female with a lot of orange.
To me, the pictures show a male, no doudt with the one on which the frog is facing the camera.

----------


## bullfrog43

Some more recent pics of my 2 month old African bullfrog. Do you guys all think it is still a male?

----------


## Lija

yeah, male - very big and wide head in comparison to the body, love facial expression in the last pics : " do you have any food for me? please  :Smile:  I'm cute little hungry frog"

----------


## Trent the Mint

From what I understand, they should have some yellow under the jaw and arms. That frog is all white underneath, so it's probably female.

----------

